# 1g/2g of test e "Where the magic is at"



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Hello fellow bodybuilders, I was just wondering if anyone can help me out here? my friend just recently finished a cycle of 1250mg Test E 750mg Tren E 50mg Dbol.

His previous cycles before this where all Below 800mg.... he usually did around 800mg Test E 600mg Tren E... I'd just like to say that the gains he's made where FAR superior to the gains he made blow 800mgs on his previous cycle which he upped the dosage.

Why is it you have people saying "More isn't better" and that "Over 750mg test e is a waste" daft things like this? if the gains my pals made are far superior to lower dosages? and strange enough, his gains are way more keepable aswell, which makes no sense to me why?.... hes been off for 6weeks now and hes barely even lost half as much as he would usually judging from previous cycles, i ain't even noticed him lose any water retention?

Anyhow, this brings me to ask? Is 1g+ of test where the magic begins? and why is it the higher the dose of testosterone the more bodyfat you lose? cause my pals just gained 21lbs off that cycle and i think hes dropped something like 3% bodyfat aswell.

If increasing the dosage is gonna increase and make the gains far superior? why we all wasting time on cycles below 1g? I'm currently 221lbs and im only gaining like 10lbs per cycle... if i thought 1.5g of test E would make a difference and help me gain that extra 10lbs more i'd go higher.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I remember a post of ausbuilts saying 1.2g plus test is the norm for new cycle beginners!?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

whats wrong with gaining 10lbs ?

and your m8 did 750mg of tren ? what was his side effects ?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

My last cycle was 1800mg test e per week, 20iu slin + 2iu hgh pwo + ghrp/ghrh thrice daily + 50mcg t3 and is by far the best gains I've ever had!! up 26lbs with very slight fat gain.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

most ive done is over 2g test 700mg tren and 200mg dbol i gained alot couldnt say how much due to gaining 5 stone in my on time .

also during my cycles i used oxys as well as dbol .


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Conscript- what was ghrp dosage?

Ewan? 200mg dbol??? Any good?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

wake - Ghrp6 100mcg + mod grf (1-29) 100mcg - fasted CV

Before Lunch - ghrp6 100mcg + mod grf (1-29) 100mcg

Pre-bed - ipmorelin 150mcg + mod grf (1-29) 150mcg


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Conscript- what was ghrp dosage?
> 
> Ewan? 200mg dbol??? Any good?


like i say m8 in the time frame i put 5 stone on .

at moment i take a handful of dbol twice a day with var .

handful of dbol could be 5-8 or 10 -12 2x day .

its only dbol and its cheap .


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

The more you use the better the results (up to a point).


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Omg guys you make my course sound like a baby, I'm on 1500mg test e, 500mg deca 40mg dbol at the moment, still waiting for it to kick in, jabbing 200mg test p and 100mg npp eod till it does and 4iu HGH back on the slin next week. Never done a course this big


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL, i love these kind of threads, you are indeed a bunch of animals. wait there while i go and jab my 600mg test. OOOSH Hardcore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, i love these kind of threads, you are indeed a bunch of animals. wait there while i go and jab my 600mg test. OOOSH Hardcore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 X2 they get me excited for a strange reason :S


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> X2 they get me excited for a strange reason :S


Nothing strange about ur reasonings lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> I remember a post of ausbuilts saying 1.2g plus test is the norm for new cycle beginners!?


Ausbuilt doesnt do anything half hearted


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Ausbuilt doesnt do anything half hearted


hes been at this game for a very long time so he has probably tried everything


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Currently using 500mg and growing ok but have used more and grown better in the past

Obviously 1gram plus is going to give some serious growth, also I would say you would eat a serious amount of food on that does for best gains.

I did 1 gram of test for 15 weeks and the gains were phenomenal IME, will be doing a blast after xmas something like 1200mg test, 400mg deca and 100mg dianabol, looking forward to it haha


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

IMO more is defo better up to a point then you have to think about sides outwaying the gains been upto 2g test amongst other things in the past and gained well now after a good detox I sit at around 1g test in my stack and have to say the gains are are just as good as in the past. I put this down to better diet nowadayz also I think that you have to think about the synergy of the drugs you are putting in and how the react and work when used together imo. Anabolic+androgenic+oral and you cant go far wrong really, get your diet good and your laughing.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i was thinking about starting a thread to ask if i would gain of 250mg a week

i think i will just leave it now!


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

big steve said:


> i was thinking about starting a thread to ask if i would gain of 250mg a week
> 
> i think i will just leave it now!


Paha!

And I was just thinking how i should make good gains off my first injectable cycle of 500mg a week test + winny starting week 6 (oral) ....Now youve all made me think its worth stacking something else in! Im 2 weeks in! and i dont feel jack ****!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Currently i am on 3g turkish sust, 4 naps ( pre workout), 500mg tren ace, 100 mg winstrol (daily)

No not really just though i'd chip in


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

big steve said:


> i was thinking about starting a thread to ask if i would gain of 250mg a week
> 
> i think i will just leave it now!


You will still make good gains mate if you eat well, Im lowering my current cycle down to 375mg a week and will still make gains.


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

All you guys that have used over a gram of test a week, how did you find recovery?!


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

The magic starts in the kitchen.....not the barrel


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

deano said:


> All you guys that have used over a gram of test a week, how did you find recovery?!


Piece of **** for me I never have doen any pct either and got mrs preggers etc

Although I could have done damage I cant feel/see without bloodwork.

I find test a doddle to recover from even after 15-20 weeks


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

big steve said:


> i was thinking about starting a thread to ask if i would gain of 250mg a week
> 
> i think i will just leave it now!


Depends what your natty test reading is.

If you're on the low side of average, then it may be effective if it's 5x or more your natural test readings.

More likely is that you're pretty average, your gear probably isn't dosed with 100% accuracy, and you will therefore shut down your natural production for the sake of a slight, neither here nor there, boost in t levels.

Which by no means suggests you should jump into 1g+ a week: 4-600mg is the norm for quite logical reasons.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

exalta said:


> Depends what your natty test reading is.
> 
> If you're on the low side of average, then it may be effective if it's 5x or more your natural test readings.
> 
> ...


Good post I would only run that low if was pharma gear


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

a great tread , lot of opinions, all spot on IMO.

There is a time for low dosage cycles , a time for high dosage.Not guarantee a higher dosage will equal better progress, could increase sides instead.

Gains on a low dosage are gold.

And in all cases , diet, training , rest, mindset, all must be in tune


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

Giving me ideas for my next cycle 

Going to be a big one this time i think


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm running 500mg right now but it's jab day tomorrow and I've got loads of it so I'm definitely gonna double it now. And get some deca. And some dbol. And use the slin I stole from my temp job. And some GH. And some more test.

Is it wrong that this makes my nob twitch a bit?


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Tasty said:


> I'm running 500mg right now but it's jab day tomorrow and I've got loads of it so I'm definitely gonna double it now. And get some deca. And some dbol. And use the slin I stole from my temp job. And some GH. And some more test.
> 
> Is it wrong that this makes my nob twitch a bit?


 Haha have you made that decision just because of this thread alone or were you already considering upping the dose that much and adding extra compounds??


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> Haha have you made that decision just because of this thread alone or were you already considering upping the dose that much and adding extra compounds??


I've been considering upping the test and adding deca, I already had the slin... This thread just got me all excited about it. I got 20ml of test500 so I was gonna use half and save half, I'd always been told upping it didn't make much difference but reading this has confirmed that I need to man the **** up and get it in me, basically


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Toby1 said:


> Huh? Find what?


Do you not understand the question? Or do you just stay on?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Instead of upping the dose why dont you try upping your food intake first, If you need over gram of test for training at certain levels that people are at they are just being bit lazy IMO


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Instead of upping the dose why dont you try upping your food intake first, If you need over gram of test for training at certain levels that people are at they are just being bit lazy IMO


^ This.

I've been using gear on and off for 7 years, i'm not after mega mass but no matter what you are doing 'upping your dose' each cycle is not a good idea, my 1st ever cycle went up to 900mg and my last was only 800mg, as Rick says food is most important think about it this way, your body on its own would produce about 5mg each day so thats about 35mg per week so x that by 30 and you have 1050mg <-- this is around the highest i like to go, but in reality if you are taking 30x what you're normally used to and you are not getting the results you are after, don't look at the gear being too low, look at your diet / training

I'm on a perma-cut as i hold size easily but struggle to stay lean but even if i wanted to bulk 1g of gear would be PLENTY


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tasty said:


> I've been considering upping the test and adding deca, I already had the slin... This thread just got me all excited about it. I got 20ml of test500 so I was gonna use half and save half, I'd always been told upping it didn't make much difference but reading this has confirmed that I need to man the **** up and get it in me, basically


test 500mg/ml ? what lab is that ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

using a smaller amount imo means you can keep more gains than taking a very large dose BUT the way i try and do things is to use food training and gear to increase the size of the muscle and my ability to gain weight meaning when im off my `body has been stretched` so i can then fill it back out naturally .

plus on gear im calm and relaxed


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

ewen said:


> test 500mg/ml ? what lab is that ?


I'm not allowed to say on here...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tasty said:


> I'm not allowed to say on here...


its cool m8 dont worry .


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

my mate is doing test 500 at the minute running it at 3 ml a week, tren 2 ml a week and ghrp6 3 injections a day!!! he is fcuking MAD I RECKON!!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Omg guys you make my course sound like a baby, I'm on 1500mg test e, 500mg deca 40mg dbol at the moment, still waiting for it to kick in, jabbing 200mg test p and 100mg npp eod till it does and 4iu HGH back on the slin next week. Never done a course this big


 ur mad aswell lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

ewen said:


> test 500mg/ml ? what lab is that ?


Tamed Pussy :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Tamed Pussy :whistling:


lol you mean house moggy


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Tamed Pussy :whistling:


HAHA good un,tis but a shame one of the better ugl imo


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok, you have all convinced me. now I am upping my test from 850 to 1000 a week. Would have had 5ml spare at the end of the cycle so might as well use it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

This is making me want to increase my 800mg test 500mg deca cycle!!! I am gaining at the moment though so I'll resist for now


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Im on 500mg of Sust and this thread is also making want to bump it up to 750mg+ :tongue:

But like supra im going to resist the urge as im doing good on it, the thing is once your doing 1g of test per cycle where do you stop; 2g, 3g, 4g?

Tasty: Whats your experience so far with test500? Im thinking of getting some but no sure as we cant discuss that lab here... :confused1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

If its the test500 I think you mean it's seriously spot on. Have used it alot as are two friends of mine and are making gains like you would expect from 500mg test.

I am going to 'reevaluate' my cycle in a few weeks.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I am working very well on 400mg test EOD


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

i usually do quite high courses(up to 1.5g test in the past plus deca and orals) but i would advise to start low and only increase doses when your gains slow down from that amount. i'm lucky as i suffer very little sides from test alone but not everyone is like that( tren screws me on the other hand at 200mg pw!:laugh

you will make better gains with more gear(up to a point)but everything else such as food,rest and training should be on form too otherwise you will just be wasting your money.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

ewen said:


> like i say m8 in the time frame i put 5 stone on .
> 
> at moment i take a handful of dbol twice a day with var .
> 
> ...


sort of like sweets? yeah I could see that working.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

all you guys doing these massive cycles , no disrespect but lets see the results of your labours ??? because looking at some of your AVis i wouldnt say for one minute a lot of you have gained anything to justify what you have used !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> all you guys doing these massive cycles , no disrespect but lets see the results of your labours ??? because looking at some of your AVis i wouldnt say for one minute a lot of you have gained anything to justify what you have used !!!!


Ouch lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Ouch lol


well im just saying mate.... I have been slated as a fat weak cnut on here and in other places. but i have achieved no matter what anyone says ..

And i have the body (not a great one) but to prove what i have achieved and where i have come from... it just makes me think if some of the pics on here are from these massive cycles i might aswell save my money and carry on doing what im doing !!!!

Like i say no disrespect to anyone and there is always going to be a story (reason ) or excuse.. but i want to see the true results of these massive cycles thats all i ask !!!


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Ouch indeed!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rottee said:


> Ouch indeed!!!


mate you look like you have trained and gained well so no need for you to take offence !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:2583663 said:


> well im just saying mate.... I have been slated as a fat weak cnut on here and in other places. but i have achieved no matter what anyone says ..
> 
> And i have the body (not a great one) but to prove what i have achieved and where i have come from... it just makes me think if some of the pics on here are from these massive cycles i might aswell save my money and carry on doing what im doing !!!!
> 
> Like i say no disrespect to anyone and there is always going to be a story (reason ) or excuse.. but i want to see the true results of these massive cycles thats all i ask !!!


Yes mate.

I think some folk are using these big cycles to cover up poor diet, when the gains being made off these big cycles could be made on lower doses with better diets

Would definately be worthwhile seeing before and after photos tho


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You say you achieved no matter what anyone says so what does it matter what others have achieved as long as they are happy? You say no offense but then say people don't look like they have gained anything to justify their usage lol.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gear has its place in our wondrful passion but too often we lose sight of the bread and butter - hard training and hard eating....they NEVER get the umagination going like heroic gear cycles.......

I do love reading about massive roiding - i admit it....BUT getting size on - on a whiff is PROOF that all your other sh1t is in order........otherwise - you are just using big doses as a critch for sh1t everything else.

IMO


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> You say you achieved no matter what anyone says so what does it matter what others have achieved as long as they are happy? You say no offense but then say people don't look like they have gained anything to justify their usage lol.


No it doesnt matter to me mate to be fair i just call bullsh1t then and if it offends then so be it !!!!

but there is something drastically wrong if the size of people using these massive doses is all they have achieved IMO


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> well im just saying mate.... I have been slated as a fat weak cnut on here and in other places. but i have achieved no matter what anyone says ..
> 
> And i have the body (not a great one) but to prove what i have achieved and where i have come from... it just makes me think if some of the pics on here are from these massive cycles i might aswell save my money and carry on doing what im doing !!!!
> 
> Like i say no disrespect to anyone and there is always going to be a story (reason ) or excuse.. but i want to see the true results of these massive cycles thats all i ask !!!


I think this is a fair point mate. Can we see a pic of you too? Not suggesting ur in bad shape, but is seems only fair


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> mate you look like you have trained and gained well so no need for you to take offence !!!


Mate If Im honest Ive been training 2 years started at 9stone 12lb in the pic is when I dieted for 8 weeks to see what I have made in my 2 years. Ive only ran up to 1g a week for 6 weeks once. Im on cycle and running a large cycle to see what difference it makes.

In my 2 years Ive always had diet bang on and I can stick to it with no problems. I train very hard as my training partner is in his 50s and is proper old school without his input wouldnt of made the gains I have. Im not huge but have made massive gains for me.

But the thing is I love training and nutrition its my life. I know if I want to gain and advance first thing to sort is my diet and no point not keeping to it cause Im only letting myself down then the training then gear to help me push that bit further.

Im interested to see what this big cycle bring but Im open minded on it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> all you guys doing these massive cycles , no disrespect but lets see the results of your labours ??? because looking at some of your AVis i wouldnt say for one minute a lot of you have gained anything to justify what you have used !!!!


i shall start and put the numbers down .

when i first started weight training around 2 and half years ago i weighed in at around 12 stone on a good day .

my best lift was bench press 50kg for 2 reps i tried 60kg however i ended up with it stuck on my chest unable to lift it after sliding the bar down me i got it off me but left 2 cuts on my hips from the bar .

i can now bench 150kg .

however in my 2.5 years of training i have torn a pec and slipped a disc in l2-l3 lumbar then been unable to train for 8 months .

it doesnt stop there as when i took gear i was drinking heavy and smoking as well as taking various class A`S and B`S .

since taking steroids albeit stupidly high doses my life has turned into something very different from the fuked up life i had .

so to answer the question .... nobody has to justify fuk all ...

besides its different losing weight and only using small amounts as the weight is already there .

try being a 12 stone skinny **** and putting weight on .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

deano said:


> I think this is a fair point mate. Can we see a pic of you too? Not suggesting ur in bad shape, but is seems only fair


pics are in my journal mate... My progress is apparent thats what im saying , and i find it hard to believe that some people quoting some of these massive gear usage amounts arent fcukin massive ?? thats all im questioning whats gone wrong ???

I never claimed to have used loads of gear i have done a cycle of anavar mate not 2 grams of test !!! etc


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

foget all this pish about putting pics up of each other............................get pics of your naked mums up............i want a milf


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Toby1 said:


> This isn't AL lol


i didnt say they had to have the gaping fannies on show??


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Toby1 said:


> Then what's the point?????


i like eyes??

where's all the innocence and romance??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> i didnt say they had to have the gaping fannies on show??


too late theres loads of cnuts on show here mate pmsl !!!


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Uriel you look a good size whats your thoughts on high dosed cycles??

I believe you can read on here all day what people write but until you try and see how you and your body handle and grow how do you know. Like I say Im trying it and have open mind. Theres a reason why the pros go from being big as amateurs to huge as pros!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

anyway - back on topic....

big gear works and it costs and it has increased health risks and if you are in this for the long haul -...........whats the rush?

I'm going to do my first HUGE blast soon.......................after 15 years!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

do you think pros just take mahoosive cycles to get the size they do ???? what comes first the cycle or the strength and training and diet ???

How many pros do you think got big before they even started on cycles ??? or do you think they just started at an early age getting the gear in and the gear usage just got more and more as the training and diet got better and better ???


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Rottee said:


> Uriel you look a good size whats your thoughts on high dosed cycles??
> 
> I believe you can read on here all day what people write but until you try and see how you and your body handle and grow how do you know. Like I say Im trying it and have open mind. Theres a reason why the pros go from being big as amateurs to huge as pros!


Alot of the pros eat hug cals day in day out for years with it though! And train like animals and rest all day!!

If you think they are there because of drugs you are very wrong mate as I know loads of lad smashin 3-5g a week and they look like sht.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh my little brain  I use a little bit, everyone says "use more, it's fun!" and as I've recently given up recreational drugs it seemed (in my twisted little head) a good way to "get on it". I'd sniff test if you racked it up for me right now.

But then the bigger boy came along and told us all off  and now I don't know what to do. Haha.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

First huge blast?? Well Uriel Id say from what I can see from your avi you look a big lad and so smaller cycles have done you no harm then whats highest doses youve run up to yet??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Alot of the pros eat hug cals day in day out for years with it though! And train like animals and rest all day!!
> 
> If you think they are there because of drugs you are very wrong mate as* I know loads of lad smashin 3-5g a week and they look like sht*.


this was what im trying to get at mate !!! what is it thats gone wrong ??


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Nah I dont believe pros are big just because of drugs I believe people like Phil Heath go from being big then when they go pro they have the best dietians telling what to eat best trainers telling and pushing them but also have docs telling them what gear to use in the best way and at best doses plus best gear. I think its everything comes together to push them further so no I believe its a mix but also believe that very large doses are in there you would be mad not to know it.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rottee said:


> Nah I dont believe pros are big just because of drugs I believe people like Phil Heath go from being big then when they go pro they have the best dietians telling what to eat best trainers telling and pushing them but also have docs telling them what gear to use in the best way and at best doses plus best gear. I think its everything comes together to push them further so no I believe its a mix but also believe that very large doses are in there you would be mad not to know it.


too right mate i bet 100s of thousands of pounds worth !!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> this was what im trying to get at mate !!! what is it thats gone wrong ??


Im with you flinty mate, I agree some use way too much too soon, with sh!t diet and no real goals apart from looking big.

I f anyone thinks that pros are pros because of drugs they need to re evaluate there look on training and learn alot.

More drugs will equal more gains, but why smash more gear so young and when not reached huge size already, just a waste IMO

People such as ewen have gained loads eaten like a beast and have goals/comps to go for but then you get kids not eating reading this thread thinking they need 1-2 grams to make best gains, there never going to get far with that attitude IMO


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> do you think pros just take mahoosive cycles to get the size they do ???? what comes first the cycle or the strength and training and diet ???
> 
> How many pros do you think got big before they even started on cycles ??? or do you think they just started at an early age getting the gear in and the gear usage just got more and more as the training and diet got better and better ???


i read a partial interview once with an old bodybuilder and he reckons pro bodybuilder now rely more on drugs than they do on training hard. an example of this is watching an old dorian yates training video to a jay cutler one and you can sort of see where he's coming from.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Rottee said:


> First huge blast?? Well Uriel Id say from what I can see from your avi you look a big lad and so smaller cycles have done you no harm then whats highest doses youve run up to yet??


thanks for the size compliment bro.

I run mostly 800mg ew of test on a blast and i throw 1 more oil in - usually tren OR deca @400mg ew.

I dont really do orals. Or slin...and i have only done a little gh once and it creased me with CTS


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

3-5g a week is ridiculous, you're asking for a heart attack and a prostate the size of a foot.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> this was what im trying to get at mate !!! what is it thats gone wrong ??


lack of education and dealers telling them more=better


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

jake87 said:


> i read a partial interview once with an old bodybuilder and he reckons pro bodybuilder now rely more on drugs than they do on training hard. an example of this is watching an old dorian yates training video to a jay cutler one and you can sort of see where he's coming from.


This is true but they eat really well day in day out for years and rest all day


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

its been rumoured some of them sell their bums to pay for it


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> Does that come from sponsorship?


you bet your b0ll0x mmate that theere must be an element of money goes into buying there "SUPPLEMENTS" as well as food and "SUPPLEMENTS" lol....


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

jake87 said:


> its been rumoured some of them sell their bums to pay for it


Ofcourse they do lol, and sell crack, cocaine, steroid and growth and all sorts

But remember GEAR IS CHEAP AS CHIPS!!!!! its the FOOD AND HGH that costs them a bomb


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Uriel said:


> thanks for the size compliment bro.
> 
> I run mostly 800mg ew of test on a blast and i throw 1 more oil in - usually tren OR deca @400mg ew.
> 
> I dont really do orals. Or slin...and i have only done a little gh once and it creased me with CTS


Mate well if I could be your size running them size cycles Id be well happy and wouldnt use above 1g. Like I said how do you know unless you try it and think we all agree diet is what its all about otherwise I just see it as if my diet and bang on Im wasting my money.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Im with you flinty mate, I agree some use way too much too soon, with sh!t diet and no real goals apart from looking big.
> 
> I f anyone thinks that pros are pros because of drugs they need to re evaluate there look on training and learn alot.
> 
> ...


this is why threads like these are baaaad , newbies see this and bypass diet and training shoot lots of gear and seriously mess their bodies up .

i have a set goal which is why i do what i do , this is my only chance so i will do what it takes..


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Most of them will be getting super cheap deals on juice, practically free!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Ofcourse they do lol, and sell crack, cocaine, steroid and growth and all sorts
> 
> But remember GEAR IS CHEAP AS CHIPS!!!!! its the FOOD AND HGH that costs them a bomb


i can get dbol cheaper than a bag of chips ....


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

As we said pros arent as big as there are cause of drugs its cause they have the whole package they have the best of everything food training rest drugs and they have a dam lot of it all


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Im growing really good on 500mg of underdosed (probably closer 350mg) test, but I am eating 8000 cals of highely nutritious food and lifting pretty damn heavy weights.

Always push the limits with food and training then up the doses over time, consistency is key, not a quick fix 2g cycle at 20 years old and 12 stone.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Im growing really good on 500mg of underdosed (probably closer 350mg) test, but I am eating 8000 cals of highely nutritious food and lifting pretty damn heavy weights.
> 
> Always push the limits with food and training then up the doses over time, consistency is key, not a quick fix 2g cycle at 20 years old and 12 stone.


people forget diet is 80% and you have done bloody good from your early teens to now m8 testament that diet is king NOT 2 g cycles .

but if one was to take 2g test plus other compounds spot on diet and training and rest then think of what could happen .... this is where pros are born ...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Rottee said:


> Mate well if I could be your size running them size cycles Id be well happy and wouldnt use above 1g. Like I said how do you know unless you try it and think we all agree diet is what its all about otherwise I just see it as if my diet and bang on Im wasting my money.


I spend WWWAAAYYYYY more on good food than good gear


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I can grow on low dose no problems, as long as i put the food down,

just to prove it im gonna do close to 3gram a week next

cycle with a nap50Dbol & halo kickstart.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> people forget diet is 80% and you have done bloody good from your early teens to now m8 testament that diet is king NOT 2 g cycles .
> 
> but if one was to take 2g test plus other compounds spot on diet and training and rest then think of what could happen .... this is where pros are born ...


Yes mate spot on, its an equation, they all work together to create a result TRAINING+FOOD+REST=GOOD RESULTS ADD GEAR OVER YEARS=PRO MATERIAL


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mal said:


> I can grow on low dose no problems, as long as i put the food down,
> 
> just to prove it im gonna do close to 3gram a week next
> 
> cycle with a nap50Dbol & halo kickstart.


i expect to read about you in the paper :lol:

raul moat number 2 :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ewen said:


> i expect to read about you in the paper :lol:
> 
> raul moat number 2 :lol:


lol, i thought that and did decided to leave out the MT and use an

Ai,so all bases covered pml


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mal said:


> lol, i thought that and did decided to leave out the MT and use an
> 
> Ai,so all bases covered pml


add in cheque drops bit some coppers ears off :lol:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I started at a fat 19.5 stone and am now 17.5 stone ripped to shreds all this was possible with less than 1500 calories a day and 2g of gear - I lost a lot of weight and had a fight with the strimmer...................


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ewen said:


> add in cheque drops bit some coppers ears off :lol:


tried them,could not see for a week..stung like a bitch.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I've done over a gram of test & 500mg Tren with 50mg D-bol Kick start twice & was three stones heavier than now but gained quite a bit of fat using T4 10iu a day HGH cardio got ripped @ about 13.5 stones,

Just taking a rest after blast cruise for over a year then going to do a Deca Test E Cycle lol was thinking 1g test 600mg Deca


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

AndrewB said:


> some of these cycles would cost a small fortune lol


Not really if you got good source they should give bulk discount, gear is cheap as chips from the right place, plus homebrew cost around 3£ for 10ml test 300 lol

Growth and food are the money burning goodies


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

i feel like a fanny at 750mg test and 400 tren goin to man up and go to 1000 and 600! If i go bald or raol moat on my wife i blame you guys!


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

ewen said:


> whats wrong with gaining 10lbs ?
> 
> and your m8 did 750mg of tren ? what was his side effects ?


He had a continues Cough, constantly tickly feeling, he was sweating bucket loads even walking up the stairs, and he was always out of breathe and felt like there was a leak in his lung, he was also running 0.5mg of cabergoline as a precaution. to no lactation issues... i also noticed he found it difficult to keep food down, so the sides where without a doubt quite bad, but hey? too many people complain the sides are unbearable... i mean? what pussys  I'd happily be ill if it meant getting massive


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

This thread had the potential of being a magical thread with dreams of high dosages and lactating nips with a side order of awesomeness but a small bunch of u have ruined it with ur stories of sensibility, high and mightiness and low dosages, you ought to be ashamed of yourself derailing a perfectly amazing thread and putting into the gutter!!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

THIS THREAD IS DANGEROUS!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> THIS THREAD IS DANGEROUS!


Hell yeah, get it down ya!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> Dont worry. I only read/hear what I want to


Me too squire


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

if there's any newbies reading this thread, please take the advice of the older lads who are saying diet and training are more important, ill be doing my first Test E cycle soon and will start at 500mg ew and see how my body reacts, jumping in at 1-2g is silly


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Afghan said:


> if there's any newbies reading this thread, please take the advice of the older lads who are saying diet and training are more important, ill be doing my first Test E cycle soon and will start at 500mg ew and see how my body reacts, jumping in at 1-2g is silly


Some people might say 500mg is silly and that if ur diet and training is spot on that 300mg would suffice.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> Exactly. You shouldnt touch 2g until at least your second cycle. Ok?


My next cycle planned now, cheers for the advice mate


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> Exactly. You shouldnt touch 2g until at least your second cycle. Ok?


2g of test and 2g of tren ew for 2nd cycle..cheers mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Afghan said:


> 2g of test and 2g of tren ew for 2nd cycle..cheers mate


come on mate be sensible...

you will need at least 4 weeks of dbol kickstart for that cycle, otherwise i cant see the point :whistling:


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> come on mate be sensible...
> 
> you will need at least 4 weeks of dbol kickstart for that cycle, otherwise i cant see the point :whistling:


What's with the kick start business??? You can run orals year round???


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> What's with the kick start business??? You can run orals year round???


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

feck it i may aswell start taking 200mg dbol everyday now just to prepare for january


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sureno said:


> What's with the kick start business??? You can run orals year round???


I spoke to a lad last week who i thought was taking the ****, He had been using DBOL Blue Hearts 10 a day all year round for the last 5 years ! he said he had a few months off some times but couldnt remember the last time he did! funny enough he was asking for a bit of help as he just found out it was bad!

Im being 100% serious


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

matokane said:


> I spoke to a lad last week who i thought was taking the ****, He had been using DBOL Blue Hearts 10 a day all year round for the last 5 years ! he said he had a few months off some times but couldnt remember the last time he did! funny enough he was asking for a bit of help as he just found out it was bad!
> 
> Im being 100% serious


Did he look good for it?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

This is the best sted-thread ever. We'll be wandering around looking like hedgehogs, pins and barrells hanging out of us, yellow eyes and bloated heads, nibbling oxys from a food bowl.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Tasty said:


> This is the best sted-thread ever. We'll be wandering around looking like hedgehogs, pins and barrells hanging out of us, yellow eyes and bloated heads, nibbling oxys from a food bowl.


sounds like a great gathering..get it organised!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

matokane said:


> I spoke to a lad last week who i thought was taking the ****, He had been using DBOL Blue Hearts 10 a day all year round for the last 5 years ! he said he had a few months off some times but couldnt remember the last time he did! funny enough he was asking for a bit of help as he just found out it was bad!
> 
> Im being 100% serious


I know a few that do/have done this, along with 25ml of other stuff

And yes they look amazing over 21 stone benching 200kg +


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

wee-chris said:


> i feel like a fanny at 750mg test and 400 tren goin to man up and go to 1000 and 600! If i go bald or raol moat on my wife i blame you guys!


You're in better nick than most of the people claiming to take 3 times as much, i'd stick to what you're doing mate.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

C.Hill said:


> Did he look good for it?


he was a big guy but he was having erectile disfunction and the lot as he had no idea on proper pcts as he probably never did one lol.

Just as this thread started i just started my cycle which is the shortest lowest dosed cycle i have ever done!

300mg test prop a week and 100mg var a day!

i feel like im going to shrink not grow after reading this haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

matokane said:


> he was a big guy but he was having erectile disfunction and the lot as he had no idea on proper pcts as he probably never did one lol.
> 
> Just as this thread started i just started my cycle which is the shortest lowest dosed cycle i have ever done!
> 
> ...


Although you will be taking 1g of test a week ....

People think 2 g of test is sh1t loads but put it this way ... if you take 100mg a day of var that's 700mg of test add in 750mg of test oil that's 1450mg of test a week so most on here are around the 2 g mark without even thinking about it lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Come on guys add together your weekly oral intake of test and your weekly tesr shot/s then see how much test your really doing ....


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

ewen said:


> Although you will be taking 1g of test a week ....
> 
> People think 2 g of test is sh1t loads but put it this way ... if you take 100mg a day of var that's 700mg of test add in 750mg of test oil that's 1450mg of test a week so most on here are around the 2 g mark without even thinking about it lol


i dont quite understand as taking 1g of testosterone is a bit different to 1g of var.....

also did i not say 300mg of test a week along side var 100mg a day i think you will find var is very different in dose to deca sus test etc to get results


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

matokane said:


> he was a big guy but he was having erectile disfunction and the lot as he had no idea on proper pcts as he probably never did one lol.
> 
> Just as this thread started i just started my cycle which is the shortest lowest dosed cycle i have ever done!
> 
> ...


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Im looking to start 300mg prop, 600mg tren ace and 100mg anavar with 50mg proviron.

Just looking to lean out slowly as am slightly above maintenance calories but pretty much keto style.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

matokane said:


> i dont quite understand as taking 1g of testosterone is a bit different to 1g of var.....
> 
> also did i not say 300mg of test a week along side var 100mg a day i think you will find var is very different in dose to deca sus test etc to get results


And I think you will find anavar is testosterone


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

ewen said:


> And I think you will find anavar is testosterone


Huh? News to me.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

all steroids are derivatives of testosterone. Surely you guys know this???


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> And I think you will find anavar is testosterone


Yes it's derived from dihydrotestosterone


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> all steroids are derivatives of testosterone. Surely you guys know this???


No, i think you'll find that orals are in actual fact magic beans.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bet you think dianabol is made from dog sh1t too lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Smitch said:


> No, i think you'll find that orals are in actual fact magic beans.


they can sometimes give that effect ill give you that.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> fair enough mate but have you ever used tomoxis?
> 
> this guy didnt even know what they where...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

matokane said:


> Ive never done a pct in my life, wouldnt even know what a nolva/clomid packet/tab would look like lol
> 
> Always recover fine even after 20 weeks on test, then got the mrs up the duff no problem within 2 weeks of trying


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

no what im saying is the shut down and growth effects are far better on 1g of test compared to var... so i cant see how you can compare say test e at 1000mg a week to var at 1000mg per week?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

matokane said:


> yes mae, i know what they are, that dont mean i want to pump myself full of cancer drugs. Just cos something is bible on a forum dont mean its right mate. That said, what he was doing for that time was obv unsafe and would always end in trouble.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

matokane said:


> no what im saying is the shut down and growth effects are far better on 1g of test compared to var... so i cant see how you can compare say test e at 1000mg a week to var at 1000mg per week?


Ok so let's assume you take 1g of oil/water test for 8 weeks this will shut you down ok so now you take 1g of tablet test for 8 weeks you will get shutdown just the same ...

Test is test lol


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> Ok so let's assume you take 1g of oil/water test for 8 weeks this will shut you down ok so now you take 1g of tablet test for 8 weeks you will get shutdown just the same ...
> 
> Test is test lol


Or you can blast and cruise and be on it Every month of the year preventing shutdown  haha


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Ewen I feel better now I like your thinking - 400mg test, 300mg Mast, 200mg Tren EOD - that must make me near 3G !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Nocarbs said:


> Or you can blast and cruise and be on it Every month of the year preventing shutdown  haha


Lol you won't prevent it but your Dick will work lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

switch said:


> Ewen I feel better now I like your thinking - 400mg test, 300mg Mast, 200mg Tren EOD - that must make me near 3G !!!


Lol m8 I didn't think this through means I've done over 5g lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

your all being silly now


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> your all being silly now


Unless you're site injecting 5g of tren into your calves right now I don't want you in this thread.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tasty said:


> Unless you're site injecting 5g of tren into your calves right now I don't want you in this thread.


I will be injecting more than 5g of spunk in your ar5ehole as promised


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> I will be injecting more than 5g of spunk in your ar5ehole as promised


As long as you do it with an orange pin, I like to take my time.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tasty said:


> As long as you do it with an orange pin, I like to take my time.


ill be using a big purple throbbing pin as thick as your arm


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> ill be using a big purple throbbing pin as thick as your arm


Haha you wish your arms were not only purple, but as big as mine.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> Lol you won't prevent it but your Dick will work lol


Yes your right. Maybe I'm doing this all wrong and it's bad cruising. We will see


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> Lol m8 I didn't think this through means I've done over 5g lol


Sorry did I say EOD, I meant ED with 2 handfulls of pink tabs.....

you wanna raise or fold ?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

week 1-2 tprop 400 npp600 dbol 40mg

week 3-4 tprop 400 tren a 300 dbol 50mg

week 5-6 tprop 600 tren a 300 mast p 600 40mg dbol.

week 7-8 tprop 300 trena 300 mastp 600 npp 600, oxy dbol combo 100mg.

bench will fly up on that:lol:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

mal said:


> week 1-2 tprop 400 npp600 dbol 40mg
> 
> week 3-4 tprop 400 tren a 300 dbol 50mg
> 
> ...


Sorry Mal, were not into exactness now that was earlier in the post, its now all roughly a cup of test a handful of tabs etc, can you re-write so we can put your suggestion into perspective with the recent posts ?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

yer the sweet like dosing of dbol sounds like a plan for the new year a tub of 1000 danbol ds is not that dear anyway, just the gyno to deal with.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

finger dipped in a honey jar then dipped into a tub of dbol E4HOURS


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Toby1 said:


> This thread is seriously going to be my downfall. Prior to this I was like "1g? No fuking way!". Now I'm kind of like "3g isnt so bad is it?"


real world is abit diff to forum world bud


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I did 1g instead of 500mg today and the placebo affect alone added at least 5kg to all my lifts (this is actually true) haha.


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

Bump lol


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

In October I'm going to try a 1.6g test with 100mg dbol see how I get on. Just fancy mixing it up and adding some mass. Trial and error really for myself


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Haha ridiculous bump just read all 7 pages though did a couple of real lol's not just the ones where you write lol. Actual lol's.

GF looking at me like I'm a creep laughing at my phone. Prob thinks I'm texting some other girl.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Haha just read this whole thread. This thread is actually hilarious :lol:

It's Gold dust :beer:

Anyway to actually input something appropriate, I've hit the 1g mark a few times, always depended on the blend but find that 750-1000mg is my personal sweet spot with Test.

Cheers

will-uk


----------

